# Lewis Polk, R.I.P.



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My local club, Tradewinds and Atlantic, just informed me that Lewis Polk passed away this week. Here's a little from the email:

_"Lewis came to us about 4 years ago after retiring to Port St Lucie Florida. A few of you know the name and just the face. He was quiet and would sit and run his G scale trains for about 1/2 the day and then drive back home to Port St Lucie. Lewis was more than "just a big kid who played with trains". Lewis and Mary Ann Polk were the owners of Polk Hobbies aka ARISTO-CRAFT Trains in Irvington, New Jersey. Once Lewis closed the company he retired down here and would come to Tradewinds and run trains."_


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It was sad to hear about Lewis.
I have enjoyed running my railroad, which is mainly Aristo-Craft, for a good many years now. Lewis was always happy to discuss railroading with me when I phoned Irvington from time to time. His products always remind me of him and will continue to do so whilst I still am able to run my railroad.
RIP Lewis.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember Lewis from ECLSTS. He was always gracious, and seemed to enjoy conversations with his customers.

Some of his legacy will continue running on my tracks for years to come.

RIP Lewis,
David Meashey


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

I met Lewis at the 25th NRGC in Denver and discuss the future of TE & new Revolution. He was the one that talked me into being one of the beta testers. Very helpful and a kind man.

RIP Lewis you will be missed.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan and I recall a visit to his business in NJ. Lewis was kind enough to show us around and invited us to his office to discuss future projects.
Always enjoyed his presence at the ECLSTS. Thankful for his dedication to the hobby.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always sad to hear of the passing of someone involved in providing us with our trains. Lewis and I did not always see eye to eye but that didn't stop me from buying his product. Later RJD


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

This is truly heartbreaking news. It sounds like he was enjoying his retirement though which, I suppose, is the most I could ask for him.

Trot, the saddened, fox....


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Sad news indeed, but the inevitable demise of an entrepreneur is usually followed by recognition many years later of the struggle it takes to get anywhere. 

Case in point was Nikolai Tesla with his designs for wireless transmission of electricity. While the world laughed (and continues to) here's a small example of 'them who laugh, but last':

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/apr/12/worlds-first-electrified-road-for-charging-vehicles-opens-in-sweden


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear of Lewis' passing. 

I had no idea he retired in Florida. 

He was a great guy, never got to meet him, but my communications with him via e-mail were always kind and pleasant, if I had issues with anything in any of my AristoCraft loco's, Lewis always made it right, and many times he did it on his dime. 

Even though I was willing to pay any shipping charges or expense in getting a replacement, Lewis would never hear of it, if he thought you got a bad item, he would always make it right. 

Just the kind of guy he was. 

*R.I.P Lewis, you will be missed.*​​


----------

